# Crafter CT120 Preamp - Volume Control Replacement



## aquaticmann (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi everyone:

I am having my Crafter CT120 guitar with an LR baggs bridge pickup and onboard preamp repaired. It uses a 9 volt battery for power (see attached image) The volume control (potentiometer) is not working correctly and cleaning it has not helped the issue.

Because the guitar is no longer manufactured, my guitar tech is having some problems sourcing a replacement potentiometer (volume control) that is soldered directly onto the circuit board of the preamp.

Does anyone know of a source for something like this, even if it comes from some repair shop's parts graveyard?

Many thanks to those who can offer sources.

Aquaticmann


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

What are the symptoms of the fault? It may have loosened in the tracks of the PCB that it is installed in. Would you know the value of the volume pot?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Has your tech checked the solder joints of the pot to the pcb- that is the most common failure point. Even if they look good it's worth reflowing them to be sure.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

" The volume control (potentiometer) is not working correctly and cleaning it has not helped the issue. "

How do clean it ? What do you use ? 

I use Deoxit it is the best one, often the only one can clean pot.
I try many contact clenaer

After spray in the hole, position the volume so that the dirt comes out and slide the control at least 10 to 20 times to get the scrubbing clean. If necessary, repeat the operation


----------



## aquaticmann (Nov 4, 2021)

Paul Running said:


> What are the symptoms of the fault? It may have loosened in the tracks of the PCB that it is installed in. *Would you know the value of the volume pot?*


Thanks very much for your reply and suggestion. By value of the potentiometer, you mean (500 ohms, 1K, etc.?) I don't know but I will pass this along to the guitar tech. Should I check back with you once I have that value? ie: you might know a source?


----------



## aquaticmann (Nov 4, 2021)

Paul Running said:


> What are the symptoms of the fault? It may have loosened in the tracks of the PCB that it is installed in. Would you know the value of the volume pot?


Apologies that I missed your first question...*the output drops out and crackles as the pot is turned*. It can be turned up full and used that way, but it would be nice to have the finer control that the pot provides directly on the guitar.


----------



## aquaticmann (Nov 4, 2021)

gtrguy said:


> Has your tech checked the solder joints of the pot to the pcb- that is the most common failure point. Even if they look good it's worth reflowing them to be sure.


Thanks very much for your reply. My guitar tech is pretty experienced so I will assume that he has done that already, but I'm going to direct him to my thread just in case


----------



## aquaticmann (Nov 4, 2021)

Latole said:


> " The volume control (potentiometer) is not working correctly and cleaning it has not helped the issue. "
> 
> How do clean it ? What do you use ?
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your reply. I'm not sure what the guitar tech has used, but I will pass this information along to the tech none the less.


----------



## aquaticmann (Nov 4, 2021)

aquaticmann said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> I am having my Crafter CT120 guitar with an LR baggs bridge pickup and onboard preamp repaired. It uses a 9 volt battery for power (see attached image) The volume control (potentiometer) is not working correctly and cleaning it has not helped the issue.
> 
> ...


Also, I have contacted Crafter in Korea to see if they might have any parts (new or graveyard) and was pleasantly surprised that they responded to me within 24 hours. The person responding indicated that they would check in their warehouse and let me know within a week. I'll post an update once I hear from them.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

aquaticmann said:


> Thanks very much for your reply. I'm not sure what the guitar tech has used, but I will pass this information along to the tech none the less.


I thought you were the one who cleaned up the volume, I misread.
A competent electronics technician knows this method, it's basic. Often these guys who fix guitars are self-taught with very limited knowledge.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

aquaticmann said:


> Thanks very much for your reply and suggestion. By value of the potentiometer, you mean (500 ohms, 1K, etc.?) I don't know but I will pass this along to the guitar tech. Should I check back with you once I have that value? ie: you might know a source?


Thank-you too. First time that I have checked out the LR Baggs website...some very interesting gear, I like the style of a few of their pedals.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Can't find you a pot of we don't k ow the value in kOhms


----------

